# Hallo erstmal...



## schnullerbacke (31. Mai 2012)

... ich weiß nicht, ob ihr es wusstet. Ich bin neu hier. 
Mein Name ist Sven und komme aus der schönen Pfalz. Ich bin mitte 30. Ich wollte schon immer einen Teich im Garten haben, da ich als Jugendlicher auch schon immer Wasser im Garten meiner Eltern hatte. Aber die Regierung sagte immer nur , wegen der Kinder. Nun habe ich die nötige Unterstützung meines Sohnes erhalten und wir zwei haben die Freigabe erhalten. Wir gleich angefangen zu planen. Leider gab es zwei Probleme bei dem was wir haben wollten:

1. Budget
2. Regierung spielte bei der Größe nicht mit

Also Plan "B" aus der Schublade geholt.Gehen wir die  Sache eben langsam an und alles Step by step, wie der Franzose zu sagen pflegt.
Seit vorgestern steht jetzt ein 1000 ltr. Fertigbecken zu Hause und wartet eingegraben zu werden. Aber bevor wir anfangen, müssen noch ein paar Info´s her. Also ab ins Netz der Netze, dieses Forum gefunden und gleich mal angemeldet. 

Wie es weitergeht, werden wir euch demensprechend Berichten.

Vorerstmal bis denne
Sven & Jannis


----------



## MadDog (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal...*

Hallo Sven & Jannis, erst einmal ein :Willkommen2

Freue mich schon darauf, zu hören wie der Plan "B" weitergeht. Was soll es denn werden ?? Ein kleiner Fischteich oder ein Pflanzenteich ?

Wenn du das Loch gebuddelt hast, denke bitte dran, das du den Boden dick mit Sand füllst. Dann erst das Becken einsetzen und die restlichen Lücken mit Sand auffüllen. Am besten den Sand reinschwemmen, das auch alle Lücken ausgefüllt werden.

Gruß und viel Spaß mit Eurer "Pfütze"

Frank


----------



## katja (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal...*

von mir auch :willkommen im forum 



> Was soll es denn werden ?? Ein kleiner Fischteich oder ein Pflanzenteich ?



bei einem 1000-l-fertigbecken mit vermutlich geringer tiefe erübrigt sich das mit den fischen


----------



## Steppenwolf23 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal...*

Auch von mir ein  :willkommen

Also ich denke mal nicht das es sich aufgrund der geringen größe mit den fischen erledigt hat Ich habe auch nur eine Pfütze mit ca 1500 L Volumen. Und meine 8 Goldfische wachsen und gedeihen und fühlen sich puddelwohl. Auch den Winter haben ALLE trotz eingefrohrenem teich überlebt. 
Desweiteren bin ich aber auch sehr gespannt auf den Plan B. Und immer schön Foto´s machen.


----------



## schnullerbacke (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal...*

Also, Plan B ist: Erst dir "Pfütze", dann was großes. Immer mit der nötigen Ruhe, und eins nach dem anderem. So ist das eben in der Politik 

Mein Sohnemann hatt da schon klare Vosrtellungen. Fische, Schildkröte, Störche, __ Frösche und was sonst noch im und am Wasser wohnt. 
Also so drei bis vier kleine Goldfische sollen da schon drin schwimmen dürfen. 

So viel zum jetzigen Stand. Am WE geht es ans buddeln und fotografieren.

So long, Sven


----------



## katja (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal...*

ihr bedenkt aber auch, dass aus den 3,4 oder auch 8 goldfischen ganz schnell unzählige werden?  wohin damit? außerdem haben auch goldfische die blöde angewohnheit zu wachsen, in einem der nächsten winter sind sie dann ganz sicher *IM* eis 

mal ein bissel lesestoff...  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28859

schildkröte wühlt dir den ganzen teich auf links und hat deine pflanzen zum fressen gern, grünbraune brühe wär also programm 

ich würde mich an eurer stelle auf ein schönes biotop ohne technik konzentrieren, viele pflanzen rein und sich an den tieren freuen, die von selbst kommen. bei mir tummeln sich __ wasserläufer, wasserkäfer, __ libellen, libellenlarven, versch. kaulquappen etc. das macht richtig spaß da reinzuschauen


----------



## Steppenwolf23 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal...*

Naja von den __ Schildkröten kann ich auch nur abraten. Habe auch 2 aber die bekommen ein eigenes becken was auf die schildkröten angepasst ist. Sie werden dir alles an pflanzen anfressen bis auffressen. Und da schildkröten sehr unachtsam sind und auch recht viel kraft in den beinen haben werden sie alles aufwühlen. 

Was die Goldfische angeht habe ich weniger bedenken, zum einen wachsen sie nicht ewig, zum anderen ist das wachstum auch von der becken und besatz größe abhängig.  Ich habe bisher noch keinen Teich in der größe gesehen wo sich die fische wegen platzmangel stapeln mussten, auch nach jahren die sie schon in den teichen verbracht haben.  (edit: Ok das mit dem wachstum habe ich mich grade eines besseren belehren lassen ^^) Aber dennoch sehe ich bei einem kleinen schwarm nicht so das prob. und 30 cm müssen sie auch erst mal erreichen.

Der aspekt bezüglich nachwuchs, ist plausiebel aber auch kein wirkliches argoment denk ich. Den dann würde irgendwann jeder teich überquellen und selbst 10 000 L teiche dürften kein fischbesatz haben.
Aber ok denke mal jedem sollte es selbst überlassen werden. Wer fische will, wird sich auch welche rein setzen. Solange es nicht 10 Koi´s werden sondern etwas auf die Art und menge des besatzes bedacht wird sollte es kein problem geben und zur not überwintern die Fische im Aquarium.


----------



## katja (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal...*



> zum einen wachsen sie nicht ewig, zum anderen ist das wachstum auch von der becken und besatz größe abhängig



das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst  

und wir haben hier genug teiche, die "überquellen", schau nur mal in den flohmarkt...

zu den anderen punkten, lies bitte mal den link, den ich gesetzt habe


----------



## Steppenwolf23 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal...*

hmmmm..... ok war ich etwas vorschnell.
Nach dem link sollte man es nochmal überdenken. Aber gibt es dann verschiedene arten ? Den ich habe goldfische in größeren teichen gesehen die weit von 30 cm entfährnt waren und die waren schon jahre alt. ?


----------



## Echinopsis (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal...*

:willkommen im Forum!
Viel Spaß bei unserem Hobby..


----------



## schnullerbacke (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal...*

HALT: Alles zurück auf null. Ich hab einen falschen Fehler gemacht, den ich eben erst gerafft habe. Das Becken hat 2000 Liter! Wer zu blöd ist LxBxT zu rechnen, sollte nochmal in die erste Klasse. Sorry. Wir haben ein Becken 2,2x1,5,0,7 von einem bekannten deutschen Hersteller der mit "H" (Typ B1001) anfängt.
Ich wollte hier jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten, ob und wenn ja wie viele Fische in die Pfütze kommen. Wir wollten 4 kleine Goldfische schwimmen lassen, die wir von Bekannten bekommen, die einen Teich von knapp 50 m³ haben. Da können dann auch die Fische wieder zurück, wenn sie mal "groß" sind. Generell soll das schon ein kleines Biotop mit sehr vielen Pflanzen geben. Ich habe den anderen Beitrag schon gelesen und das ist auch alles schlüssig, was da drin steht. 
Grüßle, Sven


----------



## katja (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal...*

noch ein mathegenie, wie ich....  

das hört sich schon mal viiiel besser an, bis auf die 70 cm tiefe :? das wird verdammt eng

auch wenn ich das lese



> Goldfische vermehren sich sehr stark, fressen die Pflanzen an und gründeln gerne. Sie fressen auch Larven und den Laich von Amphibien, auch den eigenen und die eigene Brut.



kämen goldis für mich nicht in frage


----------



## katja (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal...*

mmhhh.... 

ich habe mir das becken gerade mal angeschaut. mit vielen pflanzen wird das schwierig, bis auf eine größere stufe hast du da ja nur den schmalen "ring" obenrum. :?

hast du dir über pflanzen denn schon gedanken gemacht? die meisten bekommt man eben für die obere zone, also wasserstand 5-20 cm cirka.


----------



## schnullerbacke (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal...*

Schonmal Danke an Euch alle für die Tips. Ich fühl mich hier im Forum schon sehr wohl. 

Mit den 70 cm mache ich mir weniger sorgen, da der Teich etwas geschütz plaziert wird, auch bei tiefstehender Sonne etwas davon abbekommt und bei uns haben wir keine länger Frostperioden. In den letzten zwei Jahren hatte wir nie länger wie eine Woche Dauerfrost und meistens nicht unter -7°C Nachts. Letztes Jahr hatte wir zwar auch mal -18°C nachts aber nach 3 Tagen war der Spaß vorbei. 
Zum Thema Goldfische. Ich bin da auch nciht so begeistert. Mir würden __ Moderlieschen völlig ausreichen, ABER der Rest der Familie will Goldfische. Weil die sieht man ja besser.  Bis Fische in den Teich kommen, dauert es sowieso noch ne Zeit. Erst Teich anlege, die Pflanzen müssen anwachsen und das Wasser muss sich ersteinmal "einpendeln" und dann denke ich an Fische.

Gruß, Sven

P.S.: Wie erstelle ich eine Signatur?


----------



## schnullerbacke (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal...*



katja schrieb:


> mmhhh....
> 
> ich habe mir das becken gerade mal angeschaut. mit vielen pflanzen wird das schwierig, bis auf eine größere stufe hast du da ja nur den schmalen "ring" obenrum. :?
> 
> hast du dir über pflanzen denn schon gedanken gemacht? die meisten bekommt man eben für die obere zone, also wasserstand 5-20 cm cirka.



Ich hab ja nicht geschrieben, dass das Alles innerhalb des Teiches ist. Wie sage ich immer:"Losse mol de Babbe mache..." (Lass mal den Papa machen) 2


----------



## katja (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal...*

na wenns um was farbiges geht, wie wäre es mit goldelritzen? die zählen zu den biotopfischen, werden nicht so groß, filter kannst du weglassen, füttern brauchst du auch nicht.

schau mal hier http://www.wassergarten-dessau.de/?AllocationID=26&nlsid=1

und hier * defekter Link entfernt *

wobei ich nochmal sagen möchte, dass ich es bei deiner tiefe nicht riskieren würde, weder goldis noch elritzen 

signatur kannst du erst nach ner gewissen zahl an beiträgen machen,  wieviel

aber nur die pflanzen IM teich klären das wasser


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal...*

Hallo und herzlich willkommen  . . . sorry,aber ich mußte gerade herzhaft lachen. dein sohn ist ne nummer. . . störche . . . klasse   wie alt ist denn der zwerg?


----------



## schnullerbacke (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal...*

@ Katja: Danke für den Tip. Werde ich mal morgen Vorschlagen, nachdem ich mehr darüber gelesen habe. Ich möchte das Wasser schon etwas fließen lassen. Dabei soll das Wasser durch eine kleine Pfütze laufen, in der Pflanzen sind. Somit wäre das Wasser einem Nährstoffentzug ausgesetzt.

@ Moonlight: Der kurze ist fünf und sein Geld wert. 

Gruß, Sven


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal...*

Ooch klasse, 5 ist ein schönes alter. mein sohn ist 7, geht in die 1.klasse und ist wie ein schwamm . . . saugt sämtliche infos in sich rein. aber das mit dem storch mußte ihm erklären, der wird nicht so ohne weiteres am teich landen


----------



## Joerg (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal...*

Hallo Sven,
auch von mir noch ein  :Willkommen2

Damit das mit den Fischen ordentlich was wird, müsst ihr einen Filter einplanen.
Die Goldies sind erst so süß klein und dann so gierig beim *füttern*.

An meinem ersten hatte ich einen Druckfilter, der in einen kleinen Pflanzenbereich gepumpt hat.
Von da floss das Wasser in einem flachen Bachlauf in den Teich zurück.
Der eignet sich auch wunderbar um eine kleine Staumauer zu bauen oder  ...
Bei geeignetem Aufbau ist auch eine zusätzlich Filterfunktion vorhanden.

Der kleine Pflanzenbehälter kann dann von Lebewesen bewohnt werden, die Goldfische nicht mögen. 
Mein erster __ Teichfrosch hat sich dort vor Jahren angesiedelt und seine Familie lebt heute noch bei mir.


----------



## Winnie62 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal...*



Steppenwolf23 schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein  :willkommen
> 
> Also ich denke mal nicht das es sich aufgrund der geringen größe mit den fischen erledigt hat Ich habe auch nur eine Pfütze mit ca 1500 L Volumen. Und meine 8 Goldfische wachsen und gedeihen und fühlen sich puddelwohl. Auch den Winter haben ALLE trotz eingefrohrenem teich überlebt.
> Desweiteren bin ich aber auch sehr gespannt auf den Plan B. Und immer schön Foto´s machen.



Geil, eingefrorene Fische die im Frühjahr wieder schwimmen. Klaaar. Mannmannn, im I net kann echt jeder alles schreiben..........geil

Ich weiß, ich kann vorbeikommen und guggen, grööööööööhl.

So und jetzt in Ernst @ Fredsteller

Wenn du bereit bist dich mit Aquaristik zu beschäftigen und die Tiere drinnen überwintern kannst, dann geht schon einiges. Allerdings keine Goldies, eher Hochlandkärpflinge und Guppies. Auch Kardinälchen sind eine Hausnummer.

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## schnullerbacke (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal...*

Ich habe ja noch genügend Zeit, um mich mit den Fischen zu beschäftigen. Das werde ich auch tun und bin für jeden Tip dankbar. Und was das Einfriehren oder Durchfriehren vom Teich angeht, habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei uns in der Region aufgrund der nur kurzen Frostperioden und das noch mit nicht so tiefen Temperaturen (höchstens mal 2-3 Nächte), nicht einmal der Regenwassertank (1000 Ltr. Tank) durchfriehrt. Und der ist nicht eingegraben. Der Boden gefriehrt im Winter bei uns ca. 5cm durch. Mehr nicht. Notfalls werde ich dann doch mein Aquarium reaktivieren.


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal...*

Wichtig ist, dass man im Notfall noch einen Plan B hat ...
Mein alter 14700l Teich ist den Winter 2009/2010 auch ca. 40cm komplett eingefroren. Da half kein Shego-Teichheizer keine Sprudelpumpe nichts.
Also mußte ein 3KW Profi Heizer her, der hat das Eis geschmolzen und den Teich wieder auf Temperatur gebracht. Aber die Kosten 
Seit dem bin ich schlauer geworden und decke meinen Teich jeden Herbst bis Frühjahr ab. Seitdem habe ich kein Eis mehr, moderate Temperaturen und ich kann den Winter durchfüttern.

Wäre ne Alternative für die flacheren Teiche, dass man denen einfach eine Art Gewächshaus baut um den eisigen Wind und den Schnee abzuhalten.

Hauptsache die Fische nehmen nicht überhand, dann passt das auch mit 2000l.

Mandy


----------



## schnullerbacke (3. Juni 2012)

*Der Angang ist gemacht*

So, gestern und heute Spaten und Schippe geschwungen. Leider hat´s heute ab und zu stark geregnet, dass das Arbeiten überhaupt keinen Spass machte  Jetzt gehts an die Feinarbeit. Bilder habe ich ind Useralbum hochgeladen.

Schönen Restsonntag noch


----------



## Patrick K (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal...*

He Babbe, schäh das do bisch
wo bischen her, isch hab nur gelese 6711,un des kenn isch jo, hab jo bis dohie die gleich nummer.
Weschem Winter, isch hab schun zeitweis 10-15 cm Eis kabbt, abber zeit ich des loch mit dem zeisch vun de Anelin  abdeck, hab isch gar ke Eis uffem Teich, du kansch jo doi becke ahh noch abdecke, do bassiert dann ah nix mehr.Abber __ Goldfisch tät isch kennie noisetze hab moini all verschängt,die hänn nix anneres im kopp als hacke
Gruss aus Meckrem fum Patrick der ahh Babbe is, moiner is viere

Für alle nicht Pfälzer.: Ich hab ihn gefragt wo er wohnt und das er seinen Teich im Winter mit Styrodur abdecken kann,von Goldfische habe ich ihm abgeraten

Gruss aus Meckenheim Patrick


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal...*

Na dit iss ma nen ordtliches Gesappel ! 
LG Andre


----------



## katja (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal...*

so sven, am 3.6. hast du noch geschippt und heute (12.6.) schreibst du in der shoutbox, dass nun goldelritzen im teich schwimmen :shock



> Ich habe ja noch genügend Zeit, um mich mit den Fischen zu beschäftigen.


hättest du das nur mal getan... 

das war *viel *zu früh!! belese dich unbedingt zum stichwort Nitritpeak und handle, sonst schwimmen dir deine fische u.u. bald bauch oben 
besorg dir dringend ein testset und prüfe täglich den nitritwert!

hier noch ein link https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/24


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal...*

Wie ... schon fertig  ????

Wir wollen Bildchen sehen  ... und was ist mit den Werten, Tiefe, Volumen etc.?

Mandy


----------

